# ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1



## shaolin.138 (Aug 31, 2004)

Saw your post, and wondered when you expect to have the black center ASA AR1s in stock, and the price. Thanks.


----------



## shaolin.138 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (shaolin.138)*

hello?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (shaolin.138)*

Sorry, I missed your post! Expected ETA of the Black AR 1 is approx. 03/30/05.

.









..[COLOR=000060]*Tires*[/COLOR]..[COLOR=000060]*Wheels*[/COLOR]..[COLOR=000060]*Suspension*[/COLOR]..[COLOR=000060]*Brakes*[/COLOR]


----------



## murdaki11 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

so are they delayed now?


----------



## PERCH 24V (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (murdaki11)*

Tire Rack says that they will be available 04/29/05...








Is this just from Tire Rack or are they delayed everywhere???


----------



## murdaki11 (Jun 12, 2002)

Only place i can find em is tirerack. I was planning on getting them too. Looks like i might have to wait. Wanted to get my tires at the same time, and i need tires!


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (PERCH 24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PERCH 24V* »_Tire Rack says that they will be available 04/29/05...








Is this just from Tire Rack or are they delayed everywhere???

I want to know about this too!


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (InfaRed-V-dub)*

Eric: how wide is the lip on these wheels? thanks


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Does the "limited brake caliper clearance" mean I would be in trouble if I wanted to run 17x7's or 8's with TT brakes (12.3")?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*


_Quote »_so are they delayed now?


_Quote »_Tire Rack says that they will be available 04/29/05...








 
Originally Posted 1-26-2005

_Quote, originally posted by *Eric @ TIRE RACK* »_...Expected ETA of the Black AR 1 is *approx*. 03/30/05.

Since I don't know the Eta changes of every part number that I carry, and inventory changes daily, it sure makes sense to check TR.com for current pricing, availability
& Eta.

_Quote »_Is this just from Tire Rack or are they delayed everywhere???


_Quote »_Only place i can find em is tirerack.

Tire Rack is the US Importer of ASA.

_Quote »_Eric: how wide is the lip on these wheels?

17X8 Wheel Lip Size 45mm 45 / 25.4 = 1.77"

_Quote »_Does the "limited brake caliper clearance" mean I would be in trouble if I wanted to run 17x7's or 8's with TT brakes (12.3")?

The wheel is listed for the Audi _TT_

.





_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 7:58 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (PERCH 24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PERCH 24V* »_Tire Rack says that they will be available 04/29/05...








Is this just from Tire Rack or are they delayed everywhere???


Date changed again!!! Now it's 05/11/05!!! The summer will be over by the time these wheels become available? Is Tire Rack the only place to by ASA rims???


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

i want these too....get them over here, im ready to pay today.


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*

data changed again (for the better!). availability now is 4/26/05 (my birthday!!) thank God I have my order in already!!! I want these babies bad!


----------



## GTIFreak_ (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

Bah!!! They changed the date again!!! Now it's not until 06/10/05.








I don't know if my tires will last that long!!!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (GTIFreak_)*

The luckiest ones are those that preordered. Check the dates again on the post,
pretty much everything just came into stock. 


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 11:01 PM 5-4-2005_


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric @ TIRE RACK* »_The luckiest ones are those that preordered. Check the dates again on the post,
pretty much everything just came into stock. 

Thank you Eric....I was one of the "lucky ones"!!!!! WHOOO HOOOO
























_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 11:01 PM 5-4-2005_


----------



## dubTgeek (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

Hey Eric I ordered on the 14th of April and i keep getting different availability dates. Can you help shed some light on this...Do you need an order number? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (dubTgeek)*

Go ahead and email me your order #, and I can check your position in line!
Alex


_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 6:09 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## dubTgeek (Apr 14, 2004)

looks like they shipped yesterday...I appreciate you offering to help though...


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (dubTgeek)*

the eagle(s) has landed






























One thing I noticed...."BBS" has been removed. They now say "Licensed by ASA"







Either way, I love them!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by InfaRed-V-dub at 8:27 PM 5-5-2005_


----------



## 98scvr6 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

any pics w/ these on the car yet?


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (98scvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98scvr6* »_any pics w/ these on the car yet?

not yet, I will have them mounted on Friday (05/13/05) Pics will follow!


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

OOh, I wanna see. I almost got the silver ones for my MKII. The black looks pretty sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubTgeek (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*

Rims look pretty good on my reflex jetta...will get pics soon, i would love to get different center caps though


----------



## 98scvr6 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (dubTgeek)*

yeah I'd love to see some pics of them on a dub, I just ordered a set that should be here before june. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lakesh0w34 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (98scvr6)*

can't wait for the pics, these look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lakesh0w34)*

i just ordered mine.....in silver.....


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

rims are on!


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

They look great! Those rims woulda looked superb on my car


----------



## HuRbo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

Any View of your car from the side? MORE PIX!


----------



## InfaRed-V-dub (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (HuRbo)*

Eric or Alex...how come ASA AR1's no longer say "BBS" on them?











_Modified by InfaRed-V-dub at 10:01 PM 5-15-2005_


----------



## 98scvr6 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

damn, they look better actually on a the car, I cant wait for mine to get here, I was wondering about that bbs thing too, is bbs not liscensing them anymore?


----------



## HuRbo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

MORE MORE MORE!







LET DA SUN SHINE ON THOSE BABIES!







TAKE SOME PIX OF THEM IN THE SUN! DO I HEAR WAKE UP CALL AT 1PM??


----------



## FFastgixxer (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

are they going to come out with 19's????????????


----------



## slvrstneGTi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*

are they 18s? man im getting them...i dont care if im broke


----------



## FFastgixxer (Apr 19, 2004)

Anybody have pics of them on a gti?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (InfaRed-V-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfaRed-V-dub* »_Eric or Alex...how come ASA AR1's no longer say "BBS" on them?

The licensing agreement with BBS expired, thats all. Same wheel and same excelent quality.
Alex


----------



## 98scvr6 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

I'll have a pic of them on a gti in a day or so.


----------



## SLVRSTONE1.8GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (98scvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98scvr6* »_I'll have a pic of them on a gti in a day or so.
 

Where are your pics ??


----------



## 98scvr6 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (SLVRSTONE1.8GTI)*

I'll take some tonight when I get off work and post them tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98scvr6 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (98scvr6)*

pics- 
























18x8" ASA AR-1's, H&R cup-kit


_Modified by 98scvr6 at 5:25 PM 5-29-2005_


----------



## HuRbo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: ERIC: Question about the new black ASA AR1 (shaolin.138)*

Getting mines at the end of this month!


----------



## xrossyx (Nov 21, 2004)

does anyone have these with the silver ?
i wanna see them on a ride bad,


----------



## HuRbo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (xrossyx)*

THe silver one has been out for a while, they look good as well, but the black one's seem to be the hottest of the AR1's. But it can be due to the fact that they are the newest. They sure got me fooled.


----------



## OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (HuRbo)*

holy christ. im ordering these tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwSuPeRtHuG (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2)*

If anyone has a pic of them on a Silver Gti it would help my contemplation of either going black or silver.. either 17 or 18's.. someones gotta have them out there i havent seen them yet on vortex.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2* »_holy christ. im ordering these tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Call me when its time!
Alex


----------



## HuRbo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Hey Alex do we get a vortex discount if we order through you?







HEHE


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
Call me when its time!
Alex

do you have them in stock yet???
I will be ordering when you can say YES!!!!
and how about that VORTEX discount????








Jp.


----------



## VwSuPeRtHuG (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

whats the deal that we get cuz im thinking heavily on ordering them within the next 48 hrs


----------



## mexdubber (Apr 18, 2005)

Any pics of this in a MK III?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (HuRbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HuRbo* »_Hey Alex do we get a vortex discount if we order through you?







HEHE









Same pricing as the web, but I make sure Vortex gets credit for the sale. We are affilated with so many web forums, no one gets better pricing than Vortex.
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_do you have them in stock yet???
I will be ordering when you can say YES!!!!
and how about that VORTEX discount????








Jp.

black or silver?
Alex


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
black or silver?
Alex

black with the bling lip!
are they there yet??



_Modified by MKIII-JP at 4:34 PM 6-13-2005_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_black with the bling lip!
are they there yet??

17x7 yes
17x8 August
18x8 6/30/05 in transit
call me to order
Alex


----------



## HuRbo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Hey Alex I order my black ASA AR1's







a month ago and was told the available date was 6/29/05.







I went to the tirerack site today and saw new a date of 7/13/05







for availablity. I was wondering if the July date was for people that has just putted they'll order in currently or for everybody that is waiting for the wheels.
THank You,
Harvey


----------



## FORUM720 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex- can you tell me if those 18X8's will fit on my 98 GTI VR? also what size tirw do u sggest if i were to do so? [email protected] thanks!


----------



## patricio (Nov 17, 2004)

Alex I´m also interested in 18"X8"!


----------



## patricio (Nov 17, 2004)

Are spacers recomended with these wheels? If I want a Big Brake Upgrade in the future (Brembo 323mm or ECS) will these fit? If not what spacers are the best?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (patricio)*

spacers are not recomended.
I dont list a 323 mm Brembo kit. What is the Brembo part #?
Alex


----------



## gtijerzy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

can you elaborate as to why spacers are not recommended for these particular wheels? having very little knowledge in this category, im not sure if that is simply something that you are obligated to say as a tire rack representative for "safety purposes." is there dangers always associated with spacers??


----------



## gtijerzy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

does anyone know what vw center cap will fit this wheel in place of the factory asa center cap? any suggestions on where to get them at a reasonable price??


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (FORUM720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FORUM720* »_Alex- can you tell me if those 18X8's will fit on my 98 GTI VR? also what size tirw do u sggest if i were to do so? [email protected] thanks!

17x7 with 225/45 is the only way I list for your vehicle.
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (gtijerzy)*

Not evey spaced application is hubcentric, and or has a lack of appropiate lug engaugement. These univeral solutions can adversly affect suspension geometry.


----------



## patricio (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex,
this is the Brembo Kit:http://setuning.com/ecom/produ...78b6b
12.75inch=323.85mm
These are pretty cheap compared to [email protected]


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (gtijerzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtijerzy* »_does anyone know what vw center cap will fit this wheel in place of the factory asa center cap? any suggestions on where to get them at a reasonable price??

This wheel does *not* accept the OE VW cap. 


_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 10:29 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (patricio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patricio* »_These are pretty cheap compared to [email protected]









Your not compairing apples to apples.
The 323 kits are 1 piece rotors - $1435 a kit ($60 cheaper than your linked cite)
The 328 kits are 2 piece rotors - $2495 a kit








I can specal order then 323's and I stock 328's

Alex 


_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 11:08 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## BrewDUB (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_Not evey spaced application is hubcentric, and or has a lack of appropiate lug engaugement. These univeral solutions can adversly affect suspension geometry.

So if we run longer lugs would this help? I have a set of 15mm H&R hubcentric spacers that I plan on running w/ a set of 18x8 AR1s, what type of problems might I run into? How can these adversly affect my suspension geometry, what type of specific problems? 
Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (BrewDUB)*

True hub centricity and a minimum of 7 turns of engagement leaves you with no issues.
Alex


----------



## dinrough (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
This wheel does *not* accept the OE VW cap. 

_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 10:29 AM 6-22-2005_

there is a passat cap that fits, do not remember the P/N but go to your local friendly dealer (do mean friendly) and test fit them from 17" wheels.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (xrossyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xrossyx* »_does anyone have these with the silver ?
i wanna see them on a ride bad,

check my sig


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (clklop1)*

I also fell in love with them but can't find them here








do 8 x 17 go on a MK3 ? (car is lowered 75/60mm).


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (MK3_16V)*

17x7 is the MK III fitment I list.
Alex


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

I saw.
but 8 x 17 should go as 9x16 go, or am i wrong ?
do you also ship to europe because we have to wait till next year







?


----------

